# 2020 M340i Lease Offer



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

I did not see a sticky in the G20 forum so I wanted to run some numbers by the experts here.

I am looking to lease a 2020 M340i when my current 340ix lease expires. This is what my dealer (NY) is offering:

MSRP $ 60,045 (includes $995 D&H)
Lease price $55,700
Residual: $36,027 (60% of MSRP)
Mileage: 10k/yr for 36 months
Money factory: 0.00197
Due at signing: $4146.45 (0 down, taxes, fees, and $1 month payment)
Monthly payment: $649.73

The car is equipped with:
Portimao Blue metallic
SensaTec
ZDA (Driving Assist)
ZDY (Driving Assist Pro)
ZPK (Parking Assist)
ZPP (Premium)

The dealer will cover the lease disposition fee on my 340ix but won't cover my excess mileage (currently 1,700 miles over with three months remaining). My current 340ix is pristine with not a single scratch or door ding (knock on wood) so I don't expect any problems there.

Hopefully this is a "not bad" offer so I can pull the trigger on this baby.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Just a point of clarification. BMWFS waives the dispo fee when getting another BMW so don’t think the dealer is doing anything special for you there. Is the MF marked up?


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't believe the MF is marked up.... but it is the one number that seems to missing in the stack of paper I have and also magically deleted itself from my spreadsheet app... but I am pretty sure the SA said 0.00197 when we were running numbers.


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

M340i residuals aren***8217;t available yet so my guess is they***8217;re just using 330i numbers as an estimate. And base money factor is .00188.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

alex2364 said:


> M340i residuals aren't available yet so my guess is they're just using 330i numbers as an estimate. And base money factor is .00188.


Residuals must be available as I have the lease contract ready to be signed. Certainly BMWFS would not let the dealer just make up (estimate) a number?!?

A MF of 0.00188 makes more sense as when I use that in my lease calculator app I get a monthly payment of $655.

My SA has already called once so unless I hear bad news hear soon I will go ahead and pull the trigger. My dealer has limited allocation and high demand for the car and will only hold this for me for so long.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Why pay $4k up front?

Someone broadsides you on the way home, kiss it goodbye 

Pay as little as possible. Yes, even if the payment goes up....


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

The $4k due at signing is just taxes, titles and fees. There is zero down. NY state requires the sales tax to be paid in full at lease inception so even rolling the tax into the lease payment does not get me out of paying the full tax if someone writes off the car as I leave the dealership. At least that is my understanding.

Rolling the tax into the payment would put it just north of $700/month.

https://www.tax.ny.gov/pdf/publications/sales/pub839.pdf


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

ksuderman said:


> I did not see a sticky in the G20 forum so I wanted to run some numbers by the experts here.
> 
> I am looking to lease a 2020 M340i when my current 340ix lease expires. This is what my dealer (NY) is offering:
> 
> ...


1. How much of the discount from MSRP is dealer discount?
2. How much of the discount from MSRP is incentives? 
3. What is the current money factor 'buy rate' in your region? (Some rumors that .00177 is the current best rate available)

IF you are happy with the offered cap cost (regardless of how the dealer got to that discounted number) you might try asking, "If you give me buy rate money factor and take my lease turn in and make the over-mileage and any other turn in costs go away, I'm ready to sign today."


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

1968BMW2800 said:


> 1. How much of the discount from MSRP is dealer discount?
> 2. How much of the discount from MSRP is incentives?
> 3. What is the current money factor 'buy rate' in your region? (Some rumors that .00177 is the current best rate available)


The dealer discount (if I understand your terminology) was ~$3.8K. I am getting the car ~$1.1K below that.

AFAIK BMW is offering zero incentives at the moment (beyond the usual $2k loyalty).



1968BMW2800 said:


> IF you are happy with the offered cap cost (regardless of how the dealer got to that discounted number) you might try asking, "If you give me buy rate money factor and take my lease turn in and make the over-mileage and any other turn in costs go away, I'm ready to sign today."


While I did not use that exact terminology (and I will save that for next time) when I tried something similar they told me (and I am para-phrasing) to "**** off". They aren't even willing to throw in winter floor mats at our current price.

I thank everyone for their input and feedback. There has been lots of constructive suggestions, but no one has said, "That sucks RUN AWAY". So I have pulled the trigger and ordered the car (with another PCD).

Now it is time to go join the support group for people lustfully watching their cars through the build process.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

A bit over 6% dealer discount, with loyalty stacked on top of that for an ordered 2020 model year car just the way you want it built.

Now you can quit worrying about the deal and look forward to your new ride.

Congratulations.


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe the current MF is 177 so i think they are marking that up


----------



## Greg @ East Bay BMW (Jul 6, 2013)

Sweet deal for an insane car!


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Congrats on the order. Do you have a production date yet? The wait is always the frustrating part but following the boat daily is a bit of fun. Scary as I haven't followed a lot of the pricing and rates lately but similar sticker and pricing structure for my current '17 340i is a touch over $150 less/mo just 2 yrs ago. Alas, these are the times we're in.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

So, you've ordered the car, but not inked a deal as there is no VIN, no residual, no...

You may find there's more room to negotiate when the car is on the lot and you have your lease turn-in and checkbook in hand. Congrats; sounds like a very nice ride :thumbup:


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Shon528 said:


> Congrats on the order. Do you have a production date yet? The wait is always the frustrating part but following the boat daily is a bit of fun.


It is scheduled for the first week of April. I was hoping to do another PCD as last time having the order status be "9 - Performance Center" instead of just "1 - Customer sold" bumped me right to the front of the production queue. But then I received this:



BMW Performance Center said:


> Unfortunately, this vehicle, production number xxxxxxx, is a new model year vehicle we cannot provide a delivery date at this time. Every year EPA and CARB Certifications, which are issued by the government, must be obtained for every new model year vehicle and BMW NA must receive those certifications before a vehicle can be delivered to a customer.
> ...
> This vehicle will remain at the Vehicle Distribution Center (VDC) / Vehicle Processing Center (VPC) until the certifications have been received and both the Engineering Data hold and Release hold have been removed.


The dates for a PCD are pretty tight, but I ordered my 340 later than this and they were able to offer me a date in mid May. Now I just hope the car doesn't spend too much time at the VPC waiting for certification. But at least it will be waiting at the VDC and not in Germany!


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Since the Mods still haven't posted the Ordering Guide in th G20 forum, I'm not sure what is included in the various packages. But... if the MSport brakes aren't included in your build, you might want to consider ordering them.

Also, if there are any additional bits you may want to add later (e.g. MPPK, CF spoiler or mirror caps, etc.) it is much, much cheaper to have those installed at the VPC ("Port Installed Accessories") than to add them after the fact.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Since the Mods still haven't posted the Ordering Guide in th G20 forum, I'm not sure what is included in the various packages. But... if the MSport brakes aren't included in your build, you might want to consider ordering them.

Also, if there are any additional bits you may want to add later (e.g. MPPK, CF spoiler or mirror caps, etc.) it is much, much cheaper to have those installed at the VPC ("Port Installed Accessories") than to add them after the fact.


----------



## ted8715 (Jun 23, 2016)

ksuderman said:


> Now it is time to go join the support group for people lustfully watching their cars through the build process.





ksuderman said:


> The dates for a PCD are pretty tight, but I ordered my 340 later than this and they were able to offer me a date in mid May. Now I just hope the car doesn't spend too much time at the VPC waiting for certification. But at least it will be waiting at the VDC and not in Germany!


I'll join you in the support group. :grouphug: My 530e is on the train to the port at Bremerhaven. My PCD is scheduled for May 20th! CAN. NOT. WAIT! LOL :roundel:


----------



## drpie (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it i or iX ?????


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

quackbury said:


> Since the Mods still haven't posted the Ordering Guide in th G20 forum, I'm not sure what is included in the various packages. But... if the MSport brakes aren't included in your build, you might want to consider ordering them.


Someone posted links to the ordering guide somewhere here and my CA mailed my the guide a few weeks ago.

The M340i comes with all the extra bits, basically it looks like the old 340 with the track handling package, MPPK+exhaust, and with more power. I regretted not getting the M-Sport brakes last time and the MPPK came out about six months after I took delivery of the car. It is nice to have it all as standard equipment now.



drpie said:


> Is it i or iX ?????


Just the M340i, I am going RWD this time around... I hope I don't miss the XDrive, but in the past six years the only time I had my cars out in the snow was specifically to see how they handled in the snow. So it should not be a problem to keep the car inside on snowy days and take the wife's new X3M.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

ted8715 said:


> I'll join you in the support group. :grouphug: My 530e is on the train to the port at Bremerhaven. My PCD is scheduled for May 20th! CAN. NOT. WAIT! LOL :roundel:


:beerchug:

The last time around there was a group of a dozen or so people all tracking their cars that was great to hang out with. There is only so much friends and family are willing to hear about your new car so it is good to have people that share your passion (obsession?). Get ready for the longest 8 weeks of your life followed by the shortest day!


----------



## carrix (Apr 26, 2013)

ksuderman said:


> Someone posted links to the ordering guide somewhere here and my CA mailed my the guide a few weeks ago.
> 
> The M340i comes with all the extra bits, basically it looks like the old 340 with the track handling package, MPPK+exhaust, and with more power. I regretted not getting the M-Sport brakes last time and the MPPK came out about six months after I took delivery of the car. It is nice to have it all as standard equipment now.
> 
> Just the M340i, I am going RWD this time around... I hope I don't miss the XDrive, but in the past six years the only time I had my cars out in the snow was specifically to see how they handled in the snow. So it should not be a problem to keep the car inside on snowy days and take the wife's new X3M.


But the AWD version drives better than RWD and faster, I believe.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

carrix said:


> But the AWD version drives better than RWD and faster, I believe.


When I did my last PCD the car I drove was a RWD 340i with the track handling package. At the time I thought, "Man, I wish I went with the RWD". I felt like Jeremy Clarkson power sliding around corners. So I vowed to get the RWD this time. I hope I don't regret the decision, it is not like I spend a lot of time power sliding around corners... The car may be a few fractions of a second slower on paper, but I am sure it will be more than enough for me.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG!!! I grew up in Pok. Went to Spackenkill HS. FYI... that an aggressive sales price for a car that just came out.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

[email protected] BMW said:


> OMG!!! I grew up in Pok. Went to Spackenkill HS.


Small world! I live just off of Spackenkill Road and the HS is only a few blocks away. When did you leave Pok? I moved here in '99 when I started working at Vassar.



[email protected] BMW said:


> FYI... that an aggressive sales price for a car that just came out.


:thumbup:


----------



## 2B (May 15, 2007)

*Explain loyalty discount?*



ksuderman said:


> The dealer discount (if I understand your terminology) was ~$3.8K. I am getting the car ~$1.1K below that.
> 
> AFAIK BMW is offering zero incentives at the moment (beyond the usual $2k loyalty).
> 
> What are the rules on the loyalty discount? If you have a BMW do you qualify or do you have to be turning in a lease? Do you get this if you lease or buy a car?


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

I think you get the credit if you drive any sort of BMW. Not sure if the rules are the same, but way back when I was given a loyalty discount for the 15 year old BMW I bought privately.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

2B said:


> ksuderman said:
> 
> 
> > The dealer discount (if I understand your terminology) was ~$3.8K. I am getting the car ~$1.1K below that.
> ...


----------

